# Should I bring my own furniture or buy new



## jo & stano

Hi there
Can anyone help us, we are moving to NZ from the UK at the end of May and were planning to buy new furniture upon our arrival but I'm struggling to find prices for furniture on the internet. How do prices compare to the UK, and would you recommend buying new or shipping your old furniture?? Also we are moving to queenstown does anyone know guide prices for delivery charges from north island to south island or from major towns to queenstown??

Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## kiwigser

jo & stano said:


> Hi there
> Can anyone help us, we are moving to NZ from the UK at the end of May and were planning to buy new furniture upon our arrival but I'm struggling to find prices for furniture on the internet. How do prices compare to the UK, and would you recommend buying new or shipping your old furniture?? Also we are moving to queenstown does anyone know guide prices for delivery charges from north island to south island or from major towns to queenstown??
> 
> Look forward to hearing from you.


It really depends on the age and quality of what you have. Shipping is based on volume and can take 3 months. Most stuff is probably about the same as the UK, but suites seem to be expensive. TV's stereos are the same or cheaper, front loading washers are expensive, tend to be top loaders over here. Queenstown is quite large by NZ standards and you should have no trouble buying anything. There is always trademe for buying second hand, to tide you over. Household stuff, same as or cheaper, Briscos always have a sale on. If you do bring over computers etc. bring over multi sockets, less plugs to change. Second hand Jap cars are cheap and usually in good nick.


----------



## jenswaters

jo & stano said:


> Hi there
> Can anyone help us, we are moving to NZ from the UK at the end of May and were planning to buy new furniture upon our arrival but I'm struggling to find prices for furniture on the internet. How do prices compare to the UK, and would you recommend buying new or shipping your old furniture?? Also we are moving to queenstown does anyone know guide prices for delivery charges from north island to south island or from major towns to queenstown??
> 
> Look forward to hearing from you.


Hi

I would actually recommend bringing the stuff with you. The reasons for this are that the quality is (apparently) better for the cost. Also, I have been informed that Queenstown is more expensive anyway due to its location (pretty far south) and the fact it is a tourist destination. Downside of shipping is that you could be without for a LONG time due to the shipping, but as said before, you could buy second hand and sell it on once done. We had friends who bought a load of outdoor furniture in the sales and used that until their furniture arrived!


----------



## ammclaugh

jo & stano said:


> Hi there
> Can anyone help us, we are moving to NZ from the UK at the end of May and were planning to buy new furniture upon our arrival but I'm struggling to find prices for furniture on the internet. How do prices compare to the UK, and would you recommend buying new or shipping your old furniture?? Also we are moving to queenstown does anyone know guide prices for delivery charges from north island to south island or from major towns to queenstown??
> 
> Look forward to hearing from you.


I'd recommend bringing everything you can afford to. *Everything* is more expensive in NZ, especially in the Queenstown, and the selection is quite limited and often poor quality. 

A good chain for furniture is Target Hypermarket (sorry I can't post the link- I'm too new but it's easy to find)
Or you can check out the TradeMe website for used furniture. 
The Warehouse website will give you prices for kitchen stuff and supercheap student furniture. 

Don't know the shipping rates, but I've heard if you have a lot of stuff and rent half a container (and you have fairly nice furniture), it's cheaper and better to bring your own.


----------



## anski

When I moved to Auckland in 2001 I bought almost everything second hand & because Trademe was not as good as it is now I used the newspaper trade&exchange.
I bought a new fridge (Fisher Paykel which was a pile of s..t. & replaced to another bought off Trademe for $450 & resold on same site 5 years later for $300.
Without trying to promote Buy online and sell with NZ's #1 auction & classifieds site | Trade Me I can honestly say it is the best source for buying quality pre loved goods at a fraction of the price. Unless you furniture is antique & worth $ I would not waste the money on shipping. Also remember often that furniture that looked fab in your home in the UK may look out of place in homes in NZ. Our neighbor in Cyprus shipped all their worldly goods from the UK & I must say it all looked ridiculous & did not suit their home in Cyprus & eventually sold it all & replaced it with stuff that suited the house & climate.
Ship small electrical items if you already have them with multi plugs but often fridges, washing machines do not fit.


----------



## Bruce.U

*wood*

Buy new furniture, they wont allow wood into the country anyway so most of it wont be allowed in


----------



## anski

Bruce.U said:


> Buy new furniture, they wont allow wood into the country anyway so most of it wont be allowed in



That is not exactly true. I shipped wooden furniture & new wooden kitchen & musical instruments made of wood in & no problem.
The things that are questionable are untreated wooden artifacts, masks, anything with skin.

And straight from the Customs website

Prohibited Imports

Because of the importance of agriculture and horticulture to the New Zealand economy, it is illegal to import most foodstuffs (meat, meat products, honey, fruit and dairy). Customs and agricultural officers view any breach of the laws extremely seriously and travellers are fined on the spot. Take care when importing wood products, such as golf clubs, shoes and items made from animal skin and feathers. For further information, contact the nearest embassy, high Commission or consulate. The import of the following items is also prohibited: drugs, counterfeit goods, firearms and weapons (unless a special permit is obtained from the New Zealand police), ivory in any form, tortoise or turtle shell jewellery and ornaments, medicines using musk, rhinoceros or tiger derivatives, carvings or anything made from whalebone or bone from any other marine animals, cat skins or coats, and certain drugs (eg diuretics, depressants, stimulants, heart drugs, tranquillisers, sleeping pills) unless covered by a doctor's prescription. The New Zealand Customs Service website (www.customs.govt.nz) contains comprehensive advice for travellers and details all restricted items. There are heavy fines in place for those caught breaking these rules.


----------

